# I'm watching Twlight tonight...



## vampiregenocide (Apr 22, 2009)

...I know I know, but I can't criticise it if I haven't watched it myself. I mean from what I've read of the books (few paragraphs) and trailers etc I've seen of the film, its probably going to be shit, but I have to put myself through it. Have any of you guys seen it? Thoughts?

Wish me luck.


----------



## Brendan G (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## lobee (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## TheHandOfStone (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 22, 2009)

Its the single worst thing to happen to Vampires in... *EVER*.

Its like genocide.


----------



## I_infect (Apr 22, 2009)

Actually I didn't think it was that bad, though the movie is definitely geared towards the "angsty teen" crowd. There's really no gore, it's more of a romance(my wife just finished all the books and now makes lovey dovey vampire comments). At least she's into vampires now. I haven't read the books, but from what I understand, the movie is kinda like what Episode 1 was to Star Wars... necessary, but lame.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 23, 2009)

I read all the book and I really liked them. Of course it is a romance and I am a girl so that might have something to do with it.


----------



## ADAMAKAGORE (Apr 23, 2009)

Worst vampire movie ever made...


----------



## Shadow_6667 (Apr 23, 2009)

Haha its pathetic...

"Look at me: My smell, my looks my hair... I was designed to be a weapon!"

No mate, you look like you were rendered in 3D and had sleezy twat photoshopped of your forehead.

Fucking pathetic...


----------



## synrgy (Apr 23, 2009)

Dude.. don't do it.

"I can't criticize it if I don't watch it"?!

Don't criticize it then -- problem solved!! Why subject yourself to that kind of torture? You'll NEVER get that 90 or so minutes of your life back. EVER.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 23, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Its the single worst thing to happen to Vampires in... *EVER*.
> 
> Its like genocide.



Lol I see what you did there.


Okay, I have to say I'm slightly concerned. I don't hate it. It wasn't as bad as I expected. Definately cheesy at times, and doesn't hold anything against 30 Days Of Night, but it wasn't bad. I've read a few paragraphs of the books, and they definately make better films. As Mr King so rightly put 'she can't write worth a damn'. 

Anyway, at least now I know what the 'big deal' is.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 23, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Lol I see what you did there.
> 
> 
> Okay, I have to say I'm slightly concerned. I don't hate it. It wasn't as bad as I expected. Definately cheesy at times, and doesn't hold anything against 30 Days Of Night, but it wasn't bad. I've read a few paragraphs of the books, and they definately make better films. As Mr King so rightly put 'she can't write worth a damn'.
> ...


 
Has anybody built a coffin for this guy's nuts yet?


----------



## Tiger (Apr 23, 2009)

Thats fucked up, you're on the other team now.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 23, 2009)

Tiger said:


> Thats fucked up, you're on the other team now.


 
Hey, this is the internet. I put a "" after the post, which is supposed to mean I'm exhonerated of any potential offense I might have caused without it. 

*edit* just realized you probably weren't directing that at me.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm still me guys! I haven't changed! I'm not going to read the books I swear!


----------



## liquidcow (Apr 23, 2009)

I_infect said:


> Episode 1 was to Star Wars... necessary, but lame.



Episode 1 was not necessary, just lame.

I've never liked anything with vampires in, not sure why, just never seen a vampire film I thought was any good. I'd like to see Let The Right One In though.

I've head that the Twilight series is all a metaphor for abstinence or something....?


----------



## Dan (Apr 23, 2009)

right, your all going to hate me for this but yes, the film was lame..

but i liked the books. they were good, dispite what Mr King decided to say. It was basically a romance novel, but end of the day it was pretty cool. I pick up books all the time and it was a well planned series of novels.

better than 30 days of night anyway hahah


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 23, 2009)

liquidcow said:


> I've head that the Twilight series is all a metaphor for abstinence or something....?



I would've guessed the opposite lol



Plug said:


> right, your all going to hate me for this but yes, the film was lame..
> 
> but i liked the books. they were good, dispite what Mr King decided to say. It was basically a romance novel, but end of the day it was pretty cool. I pick up books all the time and it was a well planned series of novels.
> 
> better than 30 days of night anyway hahah



Well now I don't look so bad  I dno I read a _bit_, and her writing skills seem to be mediocre at best. Apparently she used the word 'pale' to describe Edward Cullen's skin over 100 times in the first book alone. There are such things as synonyms. I can understand why people like them, I just like my vampires with more blood and George Clooney.


----------



## AVWIII (Apr 23, 2009)

Sparkly Vampires.
Who the fuck thought that was a good idea?
That is all.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 23, 2009)

AVWIII said:


> Sparkly Vampires.
> Who the fuck thought that was a good idea?
> That is all.


----------



## auxioluck (Apr 23, 2009)

Replace "Twilight" with "Blade" and you've got yourself a deal.


----------



## jaxadam (Apr 23, 2009)

AVWIII said:


> Sparkly Vampires.
> Who the fuck thought that was a good idea?
> That is all.



I lol'ed at that...


----------



## ADAMAKAGORE (Apr 24, 2009)

hahally said:


> This movie is OK
> I like the hero, his love exceeds his desire and the bad gays
> I'm glad that the lovers are together happily in the end


 
You were correct they are bad gays... Cause they can´t even represent good gays.

When you watch something like Bram Stoker´s Dracula, or Interview with a vampire, this movie completely sucks...

The main character looks like a Renaissence man with the makeup and the way he climbs trees and hills is the worst effect I´ve ever seen.

I never read the books, but aren´t they supposed to be madly in love with each other? It doesn´t look like it in the movie...


----------



## RenegadeDave (Apr 28, 2009)

I got roped in to watching this with my girlfriend. It wasn't nearly as terribad as I expected it to be. If you get over the fact that it's the most dumbed down story perhaps conceivably possible, then you get over the fact that the dude looks like a freaking tauntaun when he runs around "really fast" with that chick on his back, then it's ok. 

Blood Rayne was the worst Vampire movie ever made. Why people keep paying Uwe Boll to turn usually mediocre video games into movies is beyond me. "Hey I got this idea, lets turn Dungeons and Dragons into a movie. How can we make it sexy? Simple, we'll put Jason Statham in it and... the Bandit, Burt Reynolds himself. Now it's sure to capture the hearts and minds of several generations. Alright, that's it, call Uwe on the phone."


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 28, 2009)

I actually really liked Twilight.

I think the stigma is because it was so popular with teen girls. But look on the bright side... it's way better they go on about some vampire dude than we get round 2 of the Backdoor Boyz.


BTW. I love vampires, and I'm a lifelong fan of all that gothic horror shit. Still dug that movie.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 28, 2009)

The sparkly shit was a bit retarded, though.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 28, 2009)

The Dark Wolf said:


> BTW. I love vampires, and I'm a lifelong fan of all that gothic horror shit. Still dug that movie.



Lol I wouldn't have guessed from your username 





I do love vampire films though, and the whole gothic thing. But I was expecting Twilight to be a sort of Harry Potter of the vampire world. But it suprised me, and I suppose I'll be watching the next one. The running climbing SFX were lolshitas but aside from that, a well written and good film overall.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 28, 2009)

ADAMAKAGORE said:


> I never read the books, but aren´t they supposed to be madly in love with each other? It doesn´t look like it in the movie...


 
It's the emo generation. You're not allowed to look like you're enjoying it any more.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 28, 2009)

synrgy said:


> It's the emo generation. You're not allowed to look like you're enjoying it any more.





This, sadly, is generally true.

Fuckin' Gen Y.


----------



## Variant (Apr 28, 2009)

My G.F. was watching this piece of shite... horrible, basically a Vampire version of something like One Tree Hill with a slightly bigger budget.  Plus, it partakes heavily in one of my biggest annoyances with TV/film these days, the dreaded "crushing" of colors. Fucking obnoxious green tint on everything makes me want to kill. 

Put... 

The... 

Fucking... 

Colors... 

Back... 

In...


----------



## Ext789 (May 10, 2009)

auxioluck said:


> Replace "Twilight" with "Blade" and you've got yourself a deal.



blade is cheesy and it sucks


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 10, 2009)

Ext789 said:


> blade is cheesy and it sucks



I dno, the first couple were pretty good.


----------



## Dan (May 10, 2009)

wesley as edward cullen... hmmm

Sounds like a bloodbath


----------



## Misanthropy (May 10, 2009)

watch true blood(series), 18+ rated version of twilight
plus theirs bewbs


----------



## M A R K (Jun 5, 2009)

RenegadeDave said:


> I got roped in to watching this with my girlfriend. It wasn't nearly as terribad as I expected it to be. If you get over the fact that it's the most dumbed down story perhaps conceivably possible, then you get over the fact that the dude looks like a freaking tauntaun when he runs around "really fast" with that chick on his back, then it's ok.
> 
> Blood Rayne was the worst Vampire movie ever made. Why people keep paying Uwe Boll to turn usually mediocre video games into movies is beyond me. "Hey I got this idea, lets turn Dungeons and Dragons into a movie. How can we make it sexy? Simple, we'll put Jason Statham in it and... the Bandit, Burt Reynolds himself. Now it's sure to capture the hearts and minds of several generations. Alright, that's it, call Uwe on the phone."





Plug said:


> right, your all going to hate me for this but yes, the film was lame..
> 
> but i liked the books. they were good, dispite what Mr King decided to say. It was basically a romance novel, but end of the day it was pretty cool. I pick up books all the time and it was a well planned series of novels.
> 
> better than 30 days of night anyway hahah



Me and my girlfriend went to see the film when it first came out, and I thought it wasn't too bad tbh, nothing great, nothing awful. Then she bought the books and I read them after she was finished with each, and I must say I quite liked them as well 

Currently on the last book in the series and they definitely get better as they go on, the 3rd and 4th are definitely the best in the series.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 5, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Its the single worst thing to happen to Vampires in... *EVER*.
> 
> Its like genocide.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 6, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


>


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jun 11, 2009)

You know, I decided the same thing. All these parodies going around, South Park taking the piss, I had to see if it was really as bad as everyone said, I had to get in on the joke. So last night, I watched Twilight. Was it really that bad? It was bad and worse, but it was also the most unintentionally funny film I've seen in a long time.

If you've ever seen Zoolander, you'll get non-stop laughter out of this film, because for the entire thing all sparkly vampire Edward does is practice Zoolander's "Blue Steel" look. I was giggling almost every time he was onscreen pulling that pouty look...






And good god, vampire baseball? I laughed.


----------



## ADAMAKAGORE (Jun 11, 2009)

The only vampire movies worth seeing are the classics, plus Bram Stocker´s Dracula, Interview, and I think that´s it...


----------



## Variant (Jun 25, 2009)




----------

